# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Εκπαιδευτικά πλοία

## kalypso

Κατέπλευσε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο AIDA IV της Arab Academy for Science, Technology  & Maritime Transport (Arabic: الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا  والنقل البحري.
το πλοιο επισκεφτηκε την Ελλάδα στα πλαισια των Ποσειδωνιων 2014 και του εκπαιδευτικού ταξιδιου,μεταφέροντας μαθητες απο 25 Αραβικές και Αφρικανικές Χωρες...
aida.jpgAIDA1.jpgAIDA3.jpgAIDA4.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Στοιχεια πλοίου
IMO: 9018775 ,  MMSI:622115001 , Call Sign:SSET ,  Flag: Egypt (EG) 
  (GRT): 3105   (DWT): 1386  , Type: Training Ship , Built: 1992
AIDAIV.jpg

----------


## roussosf

το εκπαιδευτικό της Ελλάδας είναι ποιο..............traditional :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Πλώριες φωτό του πολύ όμορφου εκπαιδευτικού AIDA IV,και ναυπηγική του πλακέτα

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Μερικές ακόμα φωτό από το AIDA IV.Άποψη από την γέφυρα του πλοίου,ναυπηγικό πλάνο,ενθύμιο από το ναυπηγείο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη δέυτερη φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι το διάγραμμα σωστικών μέσων (Lifesaving Appliances)

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1110345.jpgP1110346.jpgP1110349.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Πως μπήκατε μέσα?

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1110353.jpgP1110355.jpgP1110358.jpgP1110359.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1110364.jpgP1110368.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Μπράβο για το αφιέρωμα παιδιά! Όμορφο το βαποράκι.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Για το πώς μπίκαμε : δεν ήταν ευκολο .. μέρες προσπαθειών και τηλεφωνημάτων χάρη σε μια ψυχή  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευτυχώς κ ήταν το επισκεπτήριο του ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ κ μπορέσαμε να το πλησιάσουμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το εκπαιδευτικό της Ελλάδας είναι ποιο..............traditional


Καλά,ούτε γιά αυτό δεν είμαστε άξιοι.Ολόκληρη ναυτική Ελλάδα κ δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ένα ιστιοφόρο.
Θα θυμάσαι κ στον καιρό τον δικό μας δεν υπήρχε κάποιος να  δουλέψει το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ με τα πανιά.
Όσο γιά αυτό εδώ,είναι αλήθεια ότι υπανάπτυκτες κ άναυτες χώρες όπου όλα μπορεί να είναι κρατικά,έχουν κάποιο εκπαιδευτικό σαν αυτό σε στυλ ποστάλι ή φορτηγοποστάλι.

----------


## kalypso

Δυο φωτογραφίες  από την γέφυρα...
AIDABRIDGE.jpgAIDABRIDGE1.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Σήμερα το απόγευμα AIDA IV παγόδα.
P6030175.jpg P6030182.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Xωρίς το πλωριό άλμπουρο κ με πιό λεπτό το πρυμιό,το καράβι θα ήταν πιό όμορφο. Χάρμα οφθαλμών η ιαπωνικότατη πλώρη κ η γέφυρα.
Παίρνουμε μιά ιδέα πως θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα σχετικά σύγχρονο,κλασικό Ε/Γ σήμερα.

----------


## kalypso

ένα μικρό αναμνηστικό από την επίσκεψη στο πλοίο...με τους φίλους DIMITRIS MENTAKIS,MICHAEL MANOUDAKIS,BLUE STAR PATMOS
001p.jpg002[p.jpg
αλλά πάνω από όλα ήταν η φιλοξενία και η εγκαργκαρδιότητα με την οποια μας υποδέχτηκαν...!

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Οντως εκπληκτική φιλοξενία..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από ένα χρόνο, το _AIDA IV_ βρίσκεται και πάλι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

IMG_0001.jpg__IMG_0017.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 30/05/2015_

----------


## Nautilia News

aida iv (31).jpg

*Το Αιγυπτιακό εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο AIDA IV στο Πειραιά για τα ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ 2016*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι τακτικός επισκέπτης στον Πειραιά.

----------


## kalypso

Ατύχημα σημειώθηκε στο λιμάνι της Αλεξάνδριας  την περασμένη Πέμπτη 29 Δεκεμβρίου 2016,όταν το εμπορικό πλοίο Balat κατά τον απόπλου του εμβόλισε το εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο Aida IV. Ζημιές σημειώθηκαν τόσο στο πρυμναίο τμήμα όσο και στη δεξιά πλευρά του Aida IV όπου ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο.
https://youtu.be/GsSjReNew1s
image.jpg

image.jpeg

Φωτό:Marwa El Selehdar

----------

